# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Beli Koi >  WTB: VAT Second

## jakskal

As judul, Butuh VAT, yg second aja utk penampungan sementara renovasi kolam.

Nuhun

----------


## jakskal

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

